# Cut a good'n this morning.



## RedHills (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## pjciii (Mar 13, 2022)

Are there still immature Wasp in that.


----------



## RedHills (Mar 13, 2022)

pjciii said:


> Are there still immature Wasp in that.


Empty


----------



## pjciii (Mar 13, 2022)

That is a nice one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 14, 2022)

Biggun. I'm amazed that your sweetgums are already leaved out.


----------



## RedHills (Mar 14, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Biggun. I'm amazed that your sweetgums are already leaved out.


Yep..early green up for sure by a few weeks. Pollen just about done dusting us!


----------

